
GitHub has removed their 'This is note the page you're looking for' 404 page - lnsp
https://github.com/aicp/frameworks_native/blob/master/vulkan/libvulkan/code-generator.tmpl
======
mlyle
It's back.

~~~
penagwin
Haha, I was worried we needed a 404 for the 404!

~~~
J5892
A 163216 page!

------
sam36
"Not" or "Note"?

